# Keeping Guppies and Endlers together?



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

this is gonna sound very naive and i'm prolly gonna come off sounding like and idiot. so i'm prepared to be shouted at.. 

I have a tank set up that i want to use solely as a guppy tank.
working it out i did the 1000 cubic centimeters per liter so..

80x30x40 = 96000 = 96 liters

in it i have a large filter not sure of the make never heard of it before it came with the tank (eheim) i'm having no issues with it at the min and its been cycling my tank for a while so i'm not in any hurry to replace it.
i had my water tested at the shop at the weekend and they told me "yup everything ok, do you want to buy anything today?" (i was there purely to watch them feed the sharks with my nephew) 

I have 4 Female guppies living in the tank two yellow (i think its snakeskin) tails one orange and one orange with a flash of yellow.. 
i think one of them is pregnant because over the last two weeks I've had them her gravid spot is getting darker the others haven't changed they were sold from a take of all females so shouldn't be but u know how it is.

I have been looking at building up a good bulk of females before adding any males so that i can keep the male to female ratio. i was looking at about 12/15 females then adding three males.. today i went to a different shop that my usual ones (i visit 3 different shops to get better variety) and the guy said he only had endlers.. i have never really be sure what endlers are so have never looked to buy any i told him my set up and my plan and he said "bah forget that!! buy one of those little guys throw him in and he will have a field day and you don't have to worry about adding more" 
u know those sale guys that kinda make u feel guilty if you don't buy so i found one i like a little magenta coloured boy and his biggest female which is heavily pregnant. 

I came back and had a little look online at a few places that say i shouldn't let them mix i have another 60liter intrepet tank, and a smaller 24x12x12 tank also that i can put them into, i also have two small 12x6x6 i have set up ready for fry. 

do i separate the two endlers from my four guppies and stick to my plan of all guppies or will they be ok with just the 4guppies?? i think i eventually want to switch to endlers i think they are much nicer.


----------



## RubyRoo12 (Jun 20, 2012)

ive kept them together before but i had a male only tank, they do breed with each other so some people dont like the hybrids, as far as im aware thats the only issue. i also know several other keepers who also house guppies and endlers together, 1 keeps only male endlers and only female guppies, they have some really pretty babies. i dont see any other reasons not to but i could be wrong.


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't mind Hybrids as i wouldn't be looking to sell them, and if i did decide to bread then to sell then i would go thru different channel, making sure i had males separated and used them for selective lines.


----------



## purplepiepete (Jan 25, 2013)

Its up to you, just depends on if you want to keep the line pure, if the resulting fry will be kept by you then I can't see the harm.

I have a Trinidad Guppy colony, its the only way to keep any type of Guppy imo... just let them get on with it and do what Guppies do ! lol


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

that's what my intention is just to have a colony i don't want to put too many fish in the tank to start with and then have the breeding get out of control and be over stocked so i'm looking purely to have i few starter fish and let them get on with it..

i used to keep guppies a couple of years ago i had ground cover for the fry, its was like a plastic plant on a frame that had sections coming off i also had real plants for hiding spaces but after having them for about a year i only ever had 1 fry that made it till an adult.. 

also in my tank whats the highest number i can safely keep in there before i have to start taking some out (just in case the do bread better) i'm happy to buy a new filter once i have a larger number or possibly have 2 filters running.


----------



## purplepiepete (Jan 25, 2013)

My breeding colony has been running for just over a year now. I started out with 2 pairs of sub adullts and 12 fry I bought from a private breeder, and have now lost count of how many I have. They get to critical mass and keep their own numbers in check, its the survival of the fittest in my heavily planted 3 footer which seems to work and keeps them healthy and strong.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

aren't guppy + endler hybrids babies grey and ugly?


----------

